# Looking for a Great Timeshare in Arizona



## pd931 (Jan 18, 2006)

We are thinking about trading our Aruba week for a week in Arizona. Looking for advice as to the best timeshares in Arizona. Also what should we avoid.


----------



## Kilby5924 (Jan 18, 2006)

There are number of great TS in Az. Depends on what you are looking for. The top of heap would have to be The Four Season in Scottsdale, there is also Westin Kierland and Marriott Canyon Villas all three are associated with a hotel and allow access to the hotel amenities. There are all five star 
Sheldon


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2006)

As a TUG member, you can access the member's only reviews for Arizona - click on TUG Resort Database in the red bar at the top of the page.  You will have to use your members only log-in and password for the reviews.  It was emailed to you and it is different that the one you use to sign onto TUG.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I saw a Four Seasons on Ebay.  Or maybe it was at smart choice timeshare. There are several nice ones in Scottsdale.  I own three  in Sedona (there are a half dozen more).  Flagstaff wouldn't be bad except you can't count on snow and it probably doesn't trade as well as the other two.  Stay away from Lake Havasu even though one day it may be the new west coast.  There is a Shell Vacation Club resort here in Phoenix. Nice club, not a real good area but if you're interested in SVC. There are two more  in the east forest.  Kohl's Ranch is very quaint but I would stay away from the other. While it is true that things can change, reading the reviews (or the top 30 resorts) in the TUG databases should give you some ideas.  Happy hunting.  Remember the first rule of buying a timeshare.


----------

